# Ray Pietavino Memorial Race



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

NSC field









NSC podium









Whelen podium









Super Late Model podium









Open podium









Jalopy podium









Race results will be posted here: HOCOC Slot Car Racing - Home


----------

